# Campsite rip off prices.



## Obanboy666 (Aug 6, 2015)

My daughter wants a couple of nights away later this month in the motorhome so decided I would book in at Hillcroft park near Pooley bridge.
We have great memories of the site as My late wife and I always stopped there when we had the trailer tent and our children were young.
The site has a great play area which would keep the 2 grandkids entertained.
Went online to book and nearly fell off my chair at the cost. 2 nights, 3 adults, 2 x 6 year olds and the dog.
£88.00 ! Robbing bar stewards !
Gave that a miss and booked into Crossfell C&CC CL campsite near Penrith, I always use this site when in the lakes.
£20.00 for 2 nights or £26.00 if on ehu which I don't need. No play area and only a toilet on the site but it's quiet, excellent water and waste facilities and I can use the motorhome shower.
We could have a week here for what Hillcroft wanted for 2 nights.
So pleased I wildcamp the majority of the time and found this forum.


----------



## wolly (Aug 6, 2015)

You said you nearly fell of your chair I already have done. We used to stay there when kids where small but not at there prices.no wonder people wild camp.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 6, 2015)

I was over in Pembroke last week and I thought about a night on Skomer to watch sea birds and walk.

A local farm charges  £6 to park overnight if you are on the island.   The ferry over there was £11   - £5 landing fee...  ok so far...  A single room and bed for the night on Skomer   £60  - but I would have to bring all my own linen  (duvet cover, sheet, pillow cases) and they will supply a duvet and I would have had to  bring all my own food as well..  

 "What happens if the weather is too bad for the boat to bring me over?"  

"We give you 75% of your fee back.?"

Rip off Britain...   we get better at it by the day


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Some of the prices are crazy now mate, we used to always go to the flower of May just south of Scarborough, every year for around 15 years, went in a Tent two years ago and nearly sxxt myself when they told me how much the weekend was.


----------



## derathe (Aug 6, 2015)

Freshwater beach nr bridport £48 a night with two kids!... thankfully some nice wild camps nearby!


----------



## The laird (Aug 6, 2015)

Two years ago we went to stop for a night at the site up the hill at Scarborough think it's scalby manor cause when we just had the two kids about twenty years ago we thought we would go back out of nostalgia.
Got the shock of my wallet at the booking in office,after they tallied up two adults a dog a Mazda bongo a awning are you in the ccclub sir ,not now I rp,iced ,oh ,right ,that'll be I think something like £39 for the night ,my reply being Scottish was,let's get the f--- oot o here,granted they have got it nice looking but I'm no paying for that thank you vm.just back from wilding in Fife two nights no fees £20 for fuel spent a fair few bobbin the town and had a fab few days .now that's how it should be?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2015)

Marton Mere, Blackpool.     https://www.haven.com/sw/BAddons.do?extId=A141E9E0000014F405535B00004244&r=consumer

Motorhome, 2 adults. 2 kids, 1 dog, hardstanding with awning and electric.

7 nights a snip at only £382.38 ( £54.62 a night ) and that includes a discount of £79.66 if you book now.

Activity bundles are extra and priced very reasonably at £36 and £68 each.

Who said Blackpool was dear  :scared:


----------



## Asterix (Aug 6, 2015)

We should hold a UK wide protest at these stupid prices by camping in places that are free....oh wait...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2015)

When i used to visit the in-laws in Blackpool we would drive past the rear of Marton Mere and that is where the touring area is.

You only got a second or so but you could see how many motorhomes / caravans was on the touring area and at this time of year it is packed solid   :scared:

There must plenty of people out there with money or no brains    :wacko:


----------



## runnach (Aug 6, 2015)

OT slighlty but next weekend a bit of work in Southampton book in Friday away Sunday morning £192 ..!!! premier lodge hotel not the frickin ritz 

Sadly the motorhome isnt an option 

Channa


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 6, 2015)

And it still is cheap compared to a reasonable hotel or b&b for 2 adults two children and a dog. Which is why families go to these campsites. Its called inflation.


----------



## runnach (Aug 6, 2015)

Fazerloz said:


> And it still is cheap compared to a reasonable hotel or b&b for 2 adults two children and a dog. Which is why families go to these campsites. Its called inflation.



The issue is a lot of sites have a relatively short season easter till the end of September yet there overheads are annual ...If people want entertainment for the "kids" billard table lawns all comes at a price. not forgetting too it is peak season and school holidays 

I understand al that . my Soiree to Hampshire A port cruises departure point so I expect to pay more.

On a personal note that £192 will be passed on to a customer...the downside i am not too difficult for competitiors to beat on price ....one of them things ...subsequent work could be Leeds or Manchester drive daily not an issue ...frustration i guess 

Channa


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 6, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I was over in Pembroke last week and I thought about a night on Skomer to watch sea birds and walk.
> 
> A local farm charges  £6 to park overnight if you are on the island.   The ferry over there was £11   - £5 landing fee...  ok so far...  A single room and bed for the night on Skomer   £60  - but I would have to bring all my own linen  (duvet cover, sheet, pillow cases) and they will supply a duvet and I would have had to  bring all my own food as well..
> 
> ...



They don't like refunds, I booked to go over to Skomer Is. when there  a couple of months ago, paid my Landing Fee, (£11) but due to an illness I have, suddenly coming on and making the boat trip over impossible I didn't go. Posted my unused Island landing card, accompanied with the explanation of being unable to use it due to illness, back to the Welsh Wildlife Trust, no refund or even reply. Politeness doesn't cost much.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 6, 2015)

One of the reasons  I continue to sing the praises of the caravan and camping club. They charge per person whereas no one else that I know of does. I have senior membership,  go out of season and if I dont have hook up I can pay £6:50 per night for all those lovely facilities. So with 4-5 days wilding and then one on site for a clean up, its the only way my pittance allows me to do what I want.
Happy days.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 6, 2015)

Moonraker 2 said:


> One of the reasons  I continue to sing the praises of the caravan and camping club. They charge per person whereas no one else that I know of does. I have senior membership,  go out of season and if I dont have hook up I can pay £6:50 per night for all those lovely facilities. So with 4-5 days wilding and then one on site for a clean up, its the only way my pittance allows me to do what I want.
> Happy days.



I do the same with the C&CC club sites when on my own but wanted to go to Hillcroft park for nostalgic reasons. Mind you if I booked 3 adults and 2 children into a C&CC club site it would probably be more expensive than £44.00 per night.


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 11, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I was over in Pembroke last week and I thought about a night on Skomer to watch sea birds and walk.
> 
> A local farm charges  £6 to park overnight if you are on the island.   The ferry over there was £11   - £5 landing fee...  ok so far...  A single room and bed for the night on Skomer   £60  - but I would have to bring all my own linen  (duvet cover, sheet, pillow cases) and they will supply a duvet and I would have had to  bring all my own food as well..
> 
> ...





yeoblade said:


> They don't like refunds, I booked to go over to Skomer Is. when there  a couple of months ago, paid my Landing Fee, (£11) but due to an illness I have, suddenly coming on and making the boat trip over impossible I didn't go. Posted my unused Island landing card, accompanied with the explanation of being unable to use it due to illness, back to the Welsh Wildlife Trust, no refund or even reply. Politeness doesn't cost much.



I'll have to take that back, a bit slow responding but, in the post today was a cheque refund for the landing fee from the Welsh Wildlife trust 
So, next time I'm in the area will give it another go .


----------



## Neckender (Sep 11, 2015)

Go to Spain, 15€ inc ehu.

John.


----------



## spigot (Sep 11, 2015)

Neckender said:


> (null)



Go to Spain, everywhere €0.00


----------



## jeanette (Sep 12, 2015)

Every one is talking about nostalgia and it got me thing thinking when I used to go camping with parents big frame tent basic amenities as we were in the C&C.C. And we would meet every week at different sites all over Britain,my mother had a Primus stove to make dinner,  Had to make your own entertainment on site with friends that you had made no T.V lucky if you had a radio! I know times have changed but it has changed for the worse as some sites don't know what to charge, when we were on a site last week I seen kiddies playing on there bikes/scooters no shoes on in tents and parents said they went to bed happy no TV. That is what I remember walking and playing in bare feet all day every day happy as Larry!!! Oh happy days.( for us kids anyway)!! That is what we should go back to the basics!


----------



## Teutone (Sep 12, 2015)

channa said:


> OT slighlty but next weekend a bit of work in Southampton book in Friday away Sunday morning £192 ..!!! premier lodge hotel not the frickin ritz
> 
> Sadly the motorhome isnt an option
> 
> Channa



Had to use premier inn at midland airport last week with a friend. Was shocked when he paid the bill for ONE night, two rooms and breakfast was £188!!!
And that was on a weekday.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 12, 2015)

At xmas i will take kids to strand hotel at ballyliffen  where we will be taken to dough famine village which is turned into santas grotto after kids get a gift and tour round then back to hotel for hot chock drink and sweets/beer for me and of to bed ,in morning a full irish breakfast with all the extras to mid day,all this for a 100 bucks.
You want to come here if like me your wallet creeks when its opened and the queen is still wearing a school bag.:lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Sep 12, 2015)

The THS we are on is attached to a big Site (mostly statics). The Touring area is almost full this weekend (approx 100 pitches). They must think that £27 per night is a fair price.


----------



## snowbirds (Sep 12, 2015)

For some of the prices quoted I can spend two to three weeks in Europe on Aires and do.
But we did get a fair price at a Haven last June after the Hereford meet at £10 per night on a fully serviced pitch(but a pint and a large wine in the bar came to £9.00),but I must have used a lot of that cost on the electric Truma as it was a bit cold but that's England for you a great country if we had some weather.
It takes me back to the days in an old rented caravan at Walton on the Naze in the 1950's made of painted hardboard with gas lighting and no heating,or my first camper van a 1973 Dormobile Commer that I we took to south of France in the 80's with little money and a big box of tools to repair it on the way.


Snowbirds.:dance::dance::sleep-040::sleep-040:


----------



## Deleted member 27306 (Sep 12, 2015)

Saltwick bay Whitby 2002 motorhomes 2addults 2 kids £27 a night been wild camping ever since


----------



## roamingman (Sep 12, 2015)

It takes me back to the days in an old rented caravan at fWalton on the Naze in the 1950's made of painted hardboard with gas lighting and no heating,or my first camper van a 1973 Dormobile Commer that I we took to south of France in the 80's with little money and a big box of tools to repair it on the way.


Snowbirds.:dance::dance::sleep-040::sleep-040:[/QUOTE]

We had a 1972 commer camper with pop up roof also had a small boat used to go site on a river, I keep looking for one,


----------



## snowbirds (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi roamingman,

Not many Commer campers about now and the Dormobile ones are very rare but there was one on e-bay last year but a complete basket case.

Regards Snowbirds.:wave:





roamingman said:


> It takes me back to the days in an old rented caravan at fWalton on the Naze in the 1950's made of painted hardboard with gas lighting and no heating,or my first camper van a 1973 Dormobile Commer that I we took to south of France in the 80's with little money and a big box of tools to repair it on the way.
> 
> 
> Snowbirds.:dance::dance::sleep-040::sleep-040:



We had a 1972 commer camper with pop up roof also had a small boat used to go site on a river, I keep looking for one,[/QUOTE]


----------



## maingate (Sep 12, 2015)

grahamb said:


> Saltwick bay Whitby 2002 motorhomes 2addults 2 kids £27 a night been wild camping ever since



The problem is that it is getting more difficult.

I have spent a rainy morning transferring notations across from a 2011 Road Atlas to a 2015 one. These handwritten notes are nearly all useless now. The spots have gone, there are now height barriers or there are TRO's.


Sadly, wildcamping in a big van is getting much harder. If it were not for the cheap THS provided by the C&CC, our van would have been sold long ago. We only seem to seriously wildcamp in the Winter months. 

A lot of the old timers on this forum have disappeared, I am thinking of doing the same as I cannot really call myself a wildcamper any longer. Too many vans, not enough spaces. :sad:


----------



## Neckender (Sep 12, 2015)

spigot said:


> Go to Spain, everywhere €0.00



The thread was about campsite prices not aires, I travel down to Benidorm from Calais and costs nothing but we do buy local produce when needed and would also pay a reasonable price if stated at the aire.

John.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 12, 2015)

maingate said:


> The problem is that it is getting more difficult.
> 
> I have spent a rainy morning transferring notations across from a 2011 Road Atlas to a 2015 one. These handwritten notes are nearly all useless now. The spots have gone, there are now height barriers or there are TRO's.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately TROs applying to multiple locations are becoming more the norm, preventing overnighting in an increasing number of places. I think that these are a response to those who "camp" away from campsites as opposed to those who "park", where camping refers to putting out awnings and furniture, and lighting fires and parking refers to just that, albeit sleeping and eating in the vehicle.
I don't offer a solution to the problem, as there will always be some who choose to "camp" and therefore cause local annoyance. 
If all wild campers were to be wild parkers I believe that there would be far less restrictive legislation being produced. I can understand local frustrations from furniture being offloaded and the after effects of fires being lit, and the noise from generators.


----------



## jeanette (Sep 13, 2015)

roamingman said:


> It takes me back to the days in an old rented caravan at fWalton on the Naze in the 1950's made of painted hardboard with gas lighting and no heating,or my first camper van a 1973 Dormobile Commer that I we took to south of France in the 80's with little money and a big box of tools to repair it on the way.
> 
> 
> Snowbirds.:dance::dance::sleep-040::sleep-040:



We had a 1972 commer camper with pop up roof also had a small boat used to go site on a river, I keep looking for one,[/QUOTE]

That brought memories back my parents had a Commer Dormobile we used to go all over in it from the top of Scotland to right down south happy memories


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> My daughter wants a couple of nights away later this month in the motorhome so decided I would book in at Hillcroft park near Pooley bridge.
> We have great memories of the site as My late wife and I always stopped there when we had the trailer tent and our children were young.
> The site has a great play area which would keep the 2 grandkids entertained.
> Went online to book and nearly fell off my chair at the cost. 2 nights, 3 adults, 2 x 6 year olds and the dog.
> ...


  Well you get what you pay for as you can see from the difference in facilities, we have just spent a weekend on a CCC rally £7 a night, on Saturday evening we had a Country and Western evening in the Barn, several free tots of Jack Daniels and a great free Barbi, Sausages  and Burgers ,great company, we just wanted a weekend away, saw the rally advertised in our magazine and just turned up, we were unaware of the entertainment till we arrived, the venue was  a short walk to Fordingbridge town with busses to Bournemouth or Salisbury , Way to go IMO.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 14, 2015)

It's not the price that stops me going to camp sites, it's the rules and other people that make me hide in forrests or on deserted beaches.


----------

